# Open Office and Fedora 13



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay, so I installed Open Office on my laptop with Fedora 13.  I opened Write, and everything worked fine.  Awhile later I restarted my laptop and went to open Write again and... absolutely nothing happens.  I'm not to great with Linux so I would appreciate so advice on this matter.  I'm enjoying using Fedora, but I'm finding this mildly frustrating.

-Thanks


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 9, 2010)

I've had similar problems before, opening a program but nothing happens. Never found a solution, though...


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 9, 2010)

This isn't a solution and I have no experience with Fedora, but maybe Abiword (abierto = open) would work, I use it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2010)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Okay, so I installed Open Office on my laptop with Fedora 13.  I opened Write, and everything worked fine.  Awhile later I restarted my laptop and went to open Write again and... absolutely nothing happens.  I'm not to great with Linux so I would appreciate so advice on this matter.  I'm enjoying using Fedora, but I'm finding this mildly frustrating.
> 
> -Thanks



can you launch the program from the command line?


----------



## monte84 (Jun 9, 2010)

restart , open task manger kill any office process or find its process id and do kill -9 id#


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 9, 2010)

Won't run via command line.  No Office processes to kill...


----------



## monte84 (Jun 9, 2010)

use yum to uninstall OoO then reinstall from the RPM pacakge off the website


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay, got it.  

For anyone else who has this problem from the root directory run

yum remove openoffice*

then run 

yum install openoffice*

problem solved and you don't have to deall with rpm.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 9, 2010)

the rpm would probably be a newer version, not sure how often the reps are updated


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried the rpm twice and had the same problem both times.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 10, 2010)

probably some missing dependancy. yum and RPM and nearly as at dependancy resoltion as the debian system. You could always compile from source.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

monte84 said:


> probably some missing dependancy. yum and RPM and nearly as at dependancy resoltion as the debian system. You could always compile from source.



That is greek to me, I'm really just starting to learn Linux.  I've had it installed for 3 days, which is a Linux record for me.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Its rewarding when you figure it out....im still learning, after a couple years


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 10, 2010)

You'll pick up Linux real quick-like.

My biggest problem at the mo is finding where the hell everything is.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> You'll pick up Linux real quick-like.
> 
> My biggest problem at the mo is finding where the hell everything is.....



check the fedora docs. required reading for any linux flavor is the directory structure!!


----------



## monte84 (Jun 10, 2010)

several basic programs, like firefox for instance, are in your home directory, putting a . in front of folder/file name makes it hidden, ctrl + H will show hidden files /usr/local/games for some games. Yea, reading is required


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 10, 2010)

I know all that, but it still isn't natural to me (I have to whip out my linux tri-fold reference thing whenever I have to look real hard for something).


----------



## monte84 (Jun 11, 2010)

i always aimed to make a binder for myself for the various things i always seem to screw up, lol. Good one to learn how a computer works though, linux doesnt hide anything from ya!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

when i was first starting out with teaching myself bsd i had a little black book that i would write in all of the things i was learning. it helped a lot!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now my wireless spontaneously quit working.  Linux is frustrating.  Maybe Ubuntu or Kubuntu is better for a nub than Fedora?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Now my wireless spontaneously quit working.  Linux is frustrating.  Maybe Ubuntu or Kubuntu is better for a nub than Fedora?



most definitely.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 11, 2010)

Agreed. My machine hates Fedora, or the other way around. Will not load web pages. i can ping www.google.com just fine but cannot load the web page. I can load the webpage by its IP address though. gave up on it, its a nameserver issue, but its all correct. :\

It just takes awhile to find the distro for you. i did most of my lerning on debian.


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 11, 2010)

A little over a year ago, I had very VERY VERY slow internet on Linux/BSD
while the one Windows machine we have had fast internet. 

Long story short...

My ISP gives 3 addresses for DNS and one of them was not there (offline).
(a year later and it's still not there)

Initially I made a little script removing the bad address running via cron
(because of DHCP updates), but now I just use google's DNS, 
had to do a *chattr +i* on my /etc/resolv.conf which prevents updates.

Blazing fast internet with Linux 

try pinging you DNS addresses


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

all of my problems with fedora are selinux related and their software firewall related. everything else is always top notch.


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes I had problems with my samba server on Fedora.
Clear one day, blocked the next.

I only had fedora for a week, but my daughter has been
using it for a long time now without issue.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 14, 2010)

its related ISP, their name servers dont support ipv6, which most distros seem to use by default, disable it and boom. Apparently it can also cause slowdowns as well, ipv6 is just a waste.


----------

